# Pharmacology of serotonin: what a clinician should know



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIRECENT ADVANCES IN BASIC SCIENCE Pharmacology of serotonin: what a clinician should know http://gut.bmjjournals.com/cgi/content/full/53/10/1520


----------

